# The Anti Squirrel Web Site



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I put this here for the bird feeders that are fighting against the squirrel's.

Anti Squirrel Site 

I thought it was pretty funny, maybe you will to.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Squirrels Complete Insane Obstacle Course - Video
http://www.maniacworld.com/squirrel-obstacle-course.html
Two videos one after the other.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool course!


----------

